# Stabilizer - Why do we want them to be stiff?



## AimOn (Aug 13, 2018)

Why do we want the stabilizer rods to be stiff and rigid? Wouldn’t it be better to have shock absorbing rods?


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

The main function of a "stabilizer" is to stabilize and get weight out in front of the bow. Materials need to be rigid to accomplish that. Would be hard to have weights on a soft noodle. 

The second function of a "stabilizer" is shock absorption. Different companies do different things for that. 

Stabilizers make good carry handles too. Another reason to be rigid.


----------



## Robert Piette (Mar 21, 2012)

Here is the basic answer, it is from a Blog on the Archery Learning Center website:

" _The stabilizer also has to be rigid with almost no flex. Limber rods allow the bow to move through the flexible range of the rod before the mass of your stabilizer weights can have their greatest effect on rotation. There are many rods out there that are pretty stiff. The best way to check your rig is to just grab the rod in each hand and give it a bend. If you feel flex at all, it’s likely that your rod is allowing minor modifications to your aim after the release opens. Those shots that you feel are less than perfect end up just outside the line. The forgiveness that an ultra stiff rod can afford can keep those “just out hits” - “Just in”. _"

Reference:

http://www.archerylearningcenter.com/blog/stabilizers


----------



## naterb (Apr 7, 2014)

I had the same question. I whipped up a quick sidebar stabilizer coming out of the bottom quiver hole with a pretty stiff extension spring, about 2" long. Seems like it'd absorb some shock, the flex allows me to lay it down or not get as snagged on brush. 
Seems like it could go either way with accuracy. It's only a little 4-5 coil stabilizer in it and I have a regular 10" out front. 
My first groups out to 55 seemed tighter but I'm not enough of a shot to really notice. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

